# WebEasy 7 Meta Tags



## zeekstern (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

I just got my copy of WebEasy 7 and read the Getting Started Guide and am getting ready to take the tutorial. I couldn't wait to generate a site so I took a few minutes and got one up. 

When I looked at the source, I noticed the Meta Tags aren't filled in or are wrong. For example, for Title, it filled in Home. And there were no keywords tag. Is this normal or is there a way to fill in this stuff through the program?

Tks,
Zeek


----------



## Keepie (May 19, 2008)

Hi: I had the same problem until I went to the Site Map Assistant in the Tools menu and brought the words I wanted to use to describe the pages, and the words that the WebEasy template wanted to use, into agreement.

I'd be interested to know if what you have on your site now is a jpg file. That's my problem now, and Tech Support at WebEasy is currently looking at my design document.

I wish I could better afford Dreamweaver, but I hope this program will eventually serve our purposes.

Keepie


----------



## zeekstern (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Keepie! I'll tell you the truth, I am real new with WebEz7 but am not new to html, building sites, NVU, Komposer, XsitePro and DreamWeaver.

I found the User's Manual and have been reading it. WebEz is by far the best I have used yet. Very powerful and easy to use. While the documentation is ok, it is really lacking from a User's point of view. But, I had a site created withing 10 minutes using the wizard. Course, I did not have the content created. I really like it so far.

Best of luck, 
Zeel


----------



## Keepie (May 19, 2008)

Zeek: When you go to your WebEasy site, even with no content created, and right click it, then Properties, what type of file do you see? Is it jpg like mine? If not, I'd really appreciate knowing what yours is.

Keepie


----------



## zeekstern (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry for the delay Keepie.
I cannot get the properties menu to show at all. The right click menu has an "about item" which just gives you the color. I tried looking at one of the sample sites and it did the same. I also created a blank page with nothing on it and it did the same.

Do you have version 7?

Zeek


----------



## zeekstern (Jan 11, 2008)

Keepie said:


> Zeek: When you go to your WebEasy site, even with no content created, and right click it, then Properties, what type of file do you see? Is it jpg like mine? If not, I'd really appreciate knowing what yours is.
> 
> Keepie


I think I know why you are asking. I just finished reading the User's Guide. It appears that when you first create a web page it is indeed a jpg file. When you open a document, save it etc it is a jpg. I verified by going to the folder and seeing what it saved.:grin: It also saves a file.alb or something like that. 

It won't change to html until you actually build the site.

Zeek


----------



## Keepie (May 19, 2008)

Thank you. I'm finding this thing easier as I go along.

Keepie.


----------



## dylan_jbuc (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Guys! I am a NOVICE Web Easy Pro 7 user and I need some help. I have two sites that I have made myself, which are EXTREMLY RUDIMENTRY! I am trying to put a counter on one of them and cannot seem to get it to stay in the place that it looks like it is in before i publish it. Any help would be fabulous! janet


----------



## VerbatimEB (Oct 21, 2008)

dylan_jbuc said:


> Hey Guys! I am a NOVICE Web Easy Pro 7 user and I need some help. I have two sites that I have made myself, which are EXTREMLY RUDIMENTRY! I am trying to put a counter on one of them and cannot seem to get it to stay in the place that it looks like it is in before i publish it. Any help would be fabulous! janet


Hello.

It's been sometime since you asked this question. If you still need this I will write out the instructions for you.

Verb


----------



## OnTaskAssistant (Jun 18, 2009)

I HAVE THE ANSWER!

For each page in your site you are going:

1) Click on 'Build'
2) Click on 'Preview with'
3) Click on 'Settings'
4) Click on 'Advanced'
5) Type in your SEO information and enter all you want your search engine description to say:
Machine Cleaner | Bobby's Tools | You dirty em' We clean em'!
"Bobby's Tools is the leading...blah, blah, blah!

Okay...you can thank me later!


----------



## nina9er (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: WebEasy 7 probs*

hi there

i am trying to add a shopping cart to my website. the instructions tell me to: 

Inset a blank page
Insert buy/add objects using Object menu item on the Tools/E-Commerce menu
Remember to insert 'View Orders' and 'Checkout' buttons if required

I have followed these instructions several times but 'View Orders' and 'Checkout' buttons are not an option when i go to the Object menu.

If anyone could help it would be so greatly appreciated.

Thank Nina.


----------



## calthephenom (May 2, 2009)

WE7 Sucks


----------



## VerbatimEB (Oct 21, 2008)

calthephenom said:


> WE7 Sucks


Nope, have to disagree. I have been using WEPv7 since the first month of it's release and it's one of the very best out there for wysiwyg building websites. I started with WEv5 and have upgraded with zeal each time.

I guess it's all in what you prefer to use. There are many good intuitive web building programs out there and WEPv7 is one of those. Have used quite a few others also have DO have a basis for comparison.


----------

